# Zugriff von SubDomain auf Root



## supercat1510 (27. Januar 2009)

Ich versuche von einer Subdomain die für ein Unterverzeichnis von der Hauptdomain angelegt ist auf das root-Verzeichnis der Hauptdomain zuzugreifen.

hätte schon mit /www/bilder probiert - aber keine Ahnung ob das so richtig ist.

Hier mal ne Vereinfachte Ordnerstruktur

root    (Hauptdomain)
   bilder
   home
       au   (Subdomain)


Es handelt sich dabei um nen WebServer von 1&1.


----------



## benjava (27. Januar 2009)

... und wo hast du das probiert? In einem PHP-Script? Im generierten HTML? Sonstwo?


----------



## supercat1510 (27. Januar 2009)

In einem PHP Script mit dem ich Bilder hochladen möchte.

Hab sämtliche Bilder im root stehn, da ich sie für mehrere Subdomains brauche und nicht doppelt hochladen will.

Sprich ich hab im Verzeichnis root/home/au ein upload script - das Bilder ins Verzeichnis root/bilder hochladen soll.


----------



## LSd (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo,



supercat1510 hat gesagt.:


> In einem PHP Script mit dem ich Bilder hochladen möchte.
> 
> Hab sämtliche Bilder im root stehn, da ich sie für mehrere Subdomains brauche und nicht doppelt hochladen will.
> 
> Sprich ich hab im Verzeichnis root/home/au ein upload script - das Bilder ins Verzeichnis root/bilder hochladen soll.



Der Kopierbefehl unter Unix wäre hier:

```
root/home/au# cp ./bild.jpg ../../bilder/bild.jpg
```

Sollte als Hilfestellung reichen.

Grüße


----------



## benjava (27. Januar 2009)

Also, von nem Script aus ist doch egal, wo das Verzeichnis mit den Bildern liegt - da greifst du ja übers Dateisystem und nicht über Web zu. Um die Bilder dann auf einer Webseite zu verwenden, musst du sie aber entweder über die "root-Domain" (was auch immer du darunter verstehst) verlinken, oder ein Alias (in Apache-httpd-Nomenklatur) für das Verzeichnis für die entsprechende Subdomain einrichten.


----------



## supercat1510 (27. Januar 2009)

LSd hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funktioniert - danke - manchmal sieht man echt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.


----------

